# Arturia license transfer question, about older versions



## automated hero (Oct 29, 2022)

Saw a Jup8 V version 2 listed on knobcloud. The only version that can be downloaded on arturia (afaict) is version 4.
Now I'm assuming that if I buy this license I can't use it with version 4. In that case, how would I access the older version?
Thanks


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 29, 2022)

Arturia has a control centre application that downloads any products that are registered to your account.


----------



## automated hero (Oct 29, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Arturia has a control centre application that downloads any products that are registered to your account.


So if I buy V2 of their Jupiter 8, I get the latest version (version 4 iirc)?

I ask because i've seen a license for v2 on sale, but since you can only download the latest version I wouldn't be able to use it. That's what I'd assumed, or at least you'd have to pay to upgrade it perhaps.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

No you can also download old versions via their download manager. Buying a V2 license does NOT give you a V4 version!


----------



## automated hero (Oct 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No you can also download old versions via their download manager. Buying a V2 license does NOT give you a V4 version!


Right, so buying a v2 license would be a waste of money since it's no longer available. The only version i could find to download (demo version) was v4. 

Would I be able to upgrade the license and then use the v4, and if so do you know how expensive that would be? Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

automated hero said:


> since it's no longer available.


I just stated anyone with the V2 license can still download it with their download manager. The point being it is still available. People who have that license and never upgraded can still access it and reinstall it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Right, so buying a v2 license would be a waste of money since it's no longer available. The only version i could find to download (demo version) was v4.
> 
> Would I be able to upgrade the license and then use the v4, and if so do you know how expensive that would be? Thanks


There are upgrade paths but I think you need to consult Arturia (website or support) for a price indication. I’m on all the latest versions so I can’t check it in my own account.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2022)

automated hero said:


> so buying a v2 license would be a waste of money


This depends on the price and the price of the upgrade if you really wanted V4


----------



## automated hero (Oct 29, 2022)

ok thank you


----------

